# Current t5ho bulbs. Any good?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Big Al's has a sale on starting today where these bulbs are get one and get another for a loonie. they seem quite expensive which makes this deal seem actually worth it. I'm going to get two today for my coralife fixture and see how it goes. Anyone else try these bulbs?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you using them in a T5HO fixture? If not the ballast may not be correct to run bulb.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

why is that? id assume t5ho bulbs work with a t5ho fixture.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you have a fixture that is T5HO then it should be fine.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't go!!!!!!! 

I get my planted tank bulbs at a hydroponics shop here in Whitby and 6500k bulbs cost $10. T5HO. 

Shop around. Those bulbs are a joke. I have had mine over a planted tank with crypts, java fern, java moss, fire moss and anubias and they are doing amazing! Better than aquatic life T5HO. 

And before this I had high plants that would grow like crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------

